# License "Drive Me" a donner.



## Calintz (29 Mai 2010)

_B'jour,

Je viens donner la license de Drive Me à la personne qui en aura l'utilité.
La raison est que je viens de la gagner, mais je n'ai guère le courage de me créer un compte sur l'iTunes Store US.

Uniquement à la personne qui en aura besoin. Pas au mec qui veut cultiver son SpringBoard.

Au plaisir,
Calintz.

P.S.: Oui, je sais : Donner. Je viens de voir la faute.._


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2010)

Perso, je suis intéressé


----------



## Calintz (30 Mai 2010)

_Message Privé à ton attention, alors. 
Vous pouvez vérouiller. _


----------

